# Schoene, intelligente Tooltips?



## richardcurtle (15. Mai 2009)

Hi,

gibt es vielleicht eine Library die ich einbinden kann und die mir automatisch folgendes liefert:

1. Schoene Tooltips: vielleicht abgerundete Ecken, ein Titelbereich der farblich hervorgehoben ist und den Titel in Fettschrift anzeigt, ...

2. Abhaengig vom Textinhalt sollder Text nicht in einer langen Linie angezeigt werden sondern in einer quadratischen Box. Auch sollte die Schriftgroesse groesser sein.

Ich weiss man kann viel mit HTML machen aber ich spiel jetzt schon knapp eine Woche rum und richtig schoen oder nutzerfreundlich ist es nicht.


----------



## Wildcard (15. Mai 2009)

Ist das Swing? 
Es ist teilweise möglich, aber du wirst einiges selbst Coden müssen. Problematisch wird es eigentlich nur bei Heavyweight Tooltips, die du spätestens dann brauchst, wenn der Tooltip über die JFrame Grenze hinausragt. Ab Java6u10 sind non-rectangular Windows möglich, aber mit älteren Versionen wird das nicht funktionieren, da müsstest du dann stattdessen SWT verwenden.


----------



## richardcurtle (15. Mai 2009)

jap es ist Swing. SWT ist keine Option 

Allerdings muessen die Ecken nicht unbedingt abgerundet sein. Die Tooltips sollen lediglich schoener sein.


----------



## Wildcard (15. Mai 2009)

Dann ist es eigentlich nicht so schwierig.
Überschreib JComponent#createTooltip.
Dein Custom Tooltip muss dann von JToolTip abgeleitet sein.


----------



## richardcurtle (15. Mai 2009)

Wildcard hat gesagt.:


> Dann ist es eigentlich nicht so schwierig.
> Überschreib JComponent#createTooltip.
> Dein Custom Tooltip muss dann von JToolTip abgeleitet sein.



Eben das mach ich seit einer Woche. Nur sieht alles mies aus. Warum gibt es fuer sowas keine Bibliothek?


----------



## Wildcard (15. Mai 2009)

richardcurtle hat gesagt.:


> Eben das mach ich seit einer Woche. Nur sieht alles mies aus. Warum gibt es fuer sowas keine Bibliothek?


Womit hast du denn genau ein Problem? Bibliothek? Für was? Ist doch ganz normale GUI Programmierung ???:L


----------



## Wolfgang Lenhard (15. Mai 2009)

Schau Dir mal den MultiLineTooltip unter http://www.java-forum.org/awt-swing-swt/82817-tooltips-als-hilfefunktion.html an. Der könnte Die zeigen, wie Du prinzipiell an die Sache herangehen könntest.


----------



## Wildcard (15. Mai 2009)

richardcurtle hat gesagt.:


> Eben das mach ich seit einer Woche. Nur sieht alles mies aus. Warum gibt es fuer sowas keine Bibliothek?


Ich habe es eben selbst mal versucht. Und obwohl ich schon seit Jahren nichts mehr mit Swing zu tun hatte hat sowas nicht länger als 10 Minuten gedauert:


----------

